# Sir Christopher Lee Dies



## TransformerRobot (Jun 11, 2015)

I just heard some bad news this morning.

British film legend Christopher Lee (known for many famous villains like Dracula, Count Dooku and Saruman) has passed away.

He was close to his 93rd birthday while in hospital for respiratory issues and heart failure, and passed away last Sunday on June 7th.

An important contributor to the world of cinema, Christopher will surely be missed by fans, friends and family alike.


----------



## ShioBear (Jun 11, 2015)

...........no....


----------



## aeroxwolf (Jun 11, 2015)

Another legendary actor lost, but never forgotten.


----------



## Cyanomega (Jun 11, 2015)

I just heard about this. So sad. I grew up with hammer horror. One of the best Dracula actors. He was a great mummy. His VA work was spot on in the last unicorn. And He voiced death in a few discworld shorts. He will be missed


----------



## Winter (Jun 11, 2015)

One of the finest actors ever, but did you know he was a metal singer, too? With an EP and a single released in 2014, he holds the record for the oldest metal musician ever.

This video is from 2010, and in this one he sings with Rhapsody of Fire.


----------



## Ratical (Jun 11, 2015)

Christopher Lee and Dusty Rhodes both died today. Bad stuff. 

Sir Christopher is a legend. He's been in every type of role you can imagine, but he gave 100% every time. His performance could single-handedly salvage a bad movie.

[video=youtube;-2Od_8xyDLI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2Od_8xyDLI[/video]


----------

